

Ask HN: Where are resources on the implementation and design of DRM? - lhnz

Does anybody know any good resources on the design and implementation of DRM? I've tried to find information online but there's a lot of noise (sales pitches, rants.)<p>What are the fundamentals?<p>Are there specs that should be read?<p>Are there any lighter resources that will give me as high-level understanding?
======
n00kie
DRM is mostly marketing BS (target -> content providers). For example it takes
less than 10 seconds to remove the latest Adobe DRM from an epub file once
everything is set up (max 5-10 minutes).

Use plain XOR, ROT13 or RC2/RC4. Strong crypto might get you into
trouble/extra paperwork later (iOS, US export regulations). And lie if you
have to, because that's how it actually works! Security through obscurity! But
it should be good enough to stop "casual" pirates/hackers/wannabes.

------
yesreally
Could take a look at OMA DRM

[http://www.openmobilealliance.org/Technical/current_releases...](http://www.openmobilealliance.org/Technical/current_releases.aspx)

Was on a team that implemented it before.

I'd leave it alone though unless you are being paid by someone that has
already made the decision to use it.

